# Advice for Next Cycle



## lori84 (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi All

So I have just finished an all medicated FET and this is the 2nd BFN. So thought I would stick a post up to see if people had some advice/some things they would do or ask...

So I normally have to have provers to have a bleed but this time AF turned up so I got to start the nasal spray (Supresur) on day 2. Then I was scanned after 2 weeks roughly and the lining was thin and my ovaries were not doing anything either. I then Started on 4 patches of Estraderm mx 100 and those are 4 on and then change them in 2 days, so its 4 on and 4 off. I then had a tracking scan and the lining was 6.7 which was fine to start preparing for transfer, so stopped the nasal spray and started 2 per day 400mg cyclopes. I continued until test day and when the BFN showed up then it was stopped. 

Whats peoples thoughts on this protocol? Does it sound similar to most peoples?

Thank you for reading this long winded post


----------

